# ICD codes for Infertility due to PID



## vikas.maheshwari (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Can anybody suggest me correct ICD codes for infertility due to Pelvic Inflammatory disease.


----------



## j-fowler57 (May 1, 2012)

I got 614.9 which is PID of unspecified (not stating where it is acute or chronic) and 628.8 female infertility of specified origin.


----------



## dabroussard (May 1, 2012)

I ran this through an encode grouper and without a specified organism it only gave me 614.9


----------

